# Mindleass Panic



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

I am surprised about every thing going on here about Ebola. 
So many are panicking. I am not downplaying the seriousness of Ebola.
Only one person has died and only hand full might be infected.
Yet with all of this concern over whether or not to continue going to work, sending your kids to school. Buying additional equipment.
I will not condemn your purchases 
However there are hundreds of school kids nationwide suffering from the Enterovirus 68 which is causing illness, Paralysis which they don not know if it is permanent or not. There are also deaths from the Enterovirus 68.
No one is talking about what is hurting kids in this country but every thing that is not.
One girl is paralyzed from the neck down and can not even speak
My friend has seven grandkids from 3 to 11. They are like my own grandkids
Both of us are far more concerned with them contacting the Enterovirus 68
than Ebola. We pray that both viruses will be eradicated very soon.
We both do how ever have sympathy and prayers for the families of both illnesses. We pray for complete recovery for every one involved
My our Lord bless us all and protect our kids.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

jebrown said:


> I am surprised about every thing going on here about Ebola.
> So many are panicking. I am not downplaying the seriousness of Ebola.
> Only one person has died and only hand full might be infected.
> Yet with all of this concern over whether or not to continue going to work, sending your kids to school. Buying additional equipment.
> ...


You are correct that Enterovirus 68 is much more of a problem right this moment than Ebola. It deserves more media attention. However, the fact that Ebola has only killed one person here is off point. It has killed thousands in West Africa, appears to be very difficult to avoid, and has a death rate that is staggering.

I don't think it is panic to stock up on some gloves, face masks, or even Tyvek or Tychem suits. In fact if the Ebola virus never takes hold here but a bunch of people have stocked up that would not have done so otherwise, then I think that's a healthy response. All of the same supplies would be useful if Enterovirus 68 gets worse.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

I never said that stocking up on emergency supplies is panic
It is a good decision.
As a disaster p4eaparedness instructor I never downplay any stocking up on supplies. There is no such thing as too many supplies. Only not enough people with supplies and that are prepared.
How ever people are talking about being afraid of an Ebola out break here.
There have been thousands of people and the numbers are only guesses 
They numbers are unfortunately probably in the thousands more.
I was talking about the only death here in this country
I am not downplaying either Ebola or the Enterovirus 68
Chicken Little is running around hollering about Ebola and ignoring the EnteroVrus 68.
This shows us how much the News controls our fears.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

who's panicking and where is here?

Just because you have a worry that others don't, doesn't mean that anyone is wrong in what they choose to "panic" about.

Both my kids are dead and I have no grandkids so this enterovirus doesn't register with me but something as deadly as the ebola virus which can kill everyone does register.

and sugar if I want to panic then I will  and you can't stop me 

I'm trying to figure out why your complaining about strangers on the internet "panicking" ( somewhere. I'm not sure where from your post but I'm thinking you mean here as on the message board) and if your an expert instructor why you're all "hyped" up about the enterovirus. Shouldn't you be helping your friend and those kids be prepared for that problem?

an ebola outbreak could happen here so I don't see why talking about it and discussing ideas and maybe helpful strategies is panicking but I haven't read the entire board so I may be missing stuff


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

No "mindless panic" here. So far the mainstream media seems oddly objective in reporting more facts than hype. We should be doing the same thing here. 

Preppers don't panic, they prepare. I'm sure most of us have recently gone over our "what if this happens" scenarios and filled in the holes in the plans. It's much better to go through that process with calm reasoning instead of reactive panic.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Who is panicking? Also, I wouldn't send my kids to public school on a good day for a lot of reasons, Ebola and Enterovirus 68 being just two of them.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, I agree the media coverage has been lopsided so if what you mean is the media is in a mindless panic, I guess you're right, but then they're usually in a mindless panic about something.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

It's the hype that has everyone's shorts in a knot. Let's put things in perspective........a few years ago we had this little nuisance of a flu strain called H1N1. Remember that bug? From the CDC's website, during that year, we had 61 Million cases in the US. Of those, 275,000 were hospitalized, and of those, about 12,500 died. Granted, we're just now seeing the effects of Ebola hitting our shores, but let's not forget that H1N1 is an airborne virus, and from what we know thus far, Ebola is not. Ebola should not be treated any differently than any other virus that requires PPE (personal protective equipment) for contract precautions. The important thing to remember is how to REMOVE the equipment so you don't accidently contaminate yourself. Yes, it's a dangerous virus, and yes, people have died from it. But let's not also forget that the mortality rate is currently based on West African medicine, not US or EU medicine. We have to take precautions, but no it's not time yet to head to the hills..........


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

"Mindless Panic?" LOL

Yes enterovirus is a serious problem. So is drug resistant TB not to mention all the other diseases the current administration encourages to cross our southern border. The next year or three have a potential for being a disease ridden era that can enter the history books. The people here are not in a panic, they are prepping. 

Durring the H1N1 scare a few years back you could not get your hands on rubber gloves or masks at any price. By getting our PPE not only do we protect our families but we take a bit of the pressure off the market.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

AKPrepper said:


> It's the hype that has everyone's shorts in a knot. Let's put things in perspective........a few years ago we had this little nuisance of a flu strain called H1N1. Remember that bug? From the CDC's website, during that year, we had 61 Million cases in the US. Of those, 275,000 were hospitalized, and of those, about 12,500 died. Granted, we're just now seeing the effects of Ebola hitting our shores, but let's not forget that H1N1 is an airborne virus, and from what we know thus far, Ebola is not. Ebola should not be treated any differently than any other virus that requires PPE (personal protective equipment) for contract precautions. The important thing to remember is how to REMOVE the equipment so you don't accidently contaminate yourself. Yes, it's a dangerous virus, and yes, people have died from it. But let's not also forget that the mortality rate is currently based on West African medicine, not US or EU medicine. We have to take precautions, but no it's not time yet to head to the hills..........


I haven't believed that for one moment. It was never true before, it is not true now. It is just the lie we are being told by CDC and our government.

You can get the movie, "Outbreak" from Netflix. It is written in a story form, but it gives you the idea that this is airborne. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114069/ You can get it on disc from Netflix. http://dvd.netflix.com/Search?v1=Ou...cld=true&ac_rel_posn=-1&ac_category_type=none

Or listen to the audio book of "The Hot Zone." It is very clear to anyone who has looked at this that it is that it is a level 4 threat.





 (Part 1 of 8)

After you have watched the movie, let me know if you think it is airborne or not.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

jebrown said:


> I never said that stocking up on emergency supplies is panic
> It is a good decision.
> As a disaster p4eaparedness instructor I never downplay any stocking up on supplies. There is no such thing as too many supplies. Only not enough people with supplies and that are prepared.
> How ever people are talking about being afraid of an Ebola out break here.
> ...


Wow! No one here is ignoring enterovirus 68, which is a problem, but is nothing like the devastation that we can experience from ebola. And no one is panicking. I personally find your post, odd. I am really searching for a comment that is not highly offensive to you and that says to me that I am offended by your post being here, with so many aware and prepared people. What is your purpose of posting that here?


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Speak for yourself, jebrown.

In light of new information, I am reversing my position from yesterday and urging everyone to lose their sh#t forthwith. I myself will spend the rest of the day under my bed, stroking my AK and muttering incoherently.

_*Kidding!!*_



> Just when you thought you knew all the consequences of the Ebola pandemic, here's another one: it could affect the supply of chocolate. Of course that doesn't rise to the seriousness of illness and death, but it does show how much Ebola affects trade and production.
> 
> An estimated 70% of the world's cocoa beans come from the West African countries of Ivory Coast, Ghana, Nigeria and Cameroon. Ivory Coast is the world's largest producer, exporting 37.8% of the world's cocoa, according to the Wall Street Journal. [...] Hedge funds are increasing their investments in cocoa, predicting that prices will continue rising due to a potential Ebola-related shortage, according to the Bloomberg report.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I think it's important to note that the enterovirus 68 has been around for a very long time. The reason it is effecting children so severely seems to be a mystery to "the experts". My personal opinion is that we have created a nation full of weak immune systems through various means and our children are and will continue to pay the price for that by becoming VERY ill, and possibly die from things that they could have handled previously.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

LOTS of local people panicking. Our news stations insist on reporting ZOMG!!! PERSON WITH DIARRHEA AND A FEVER ENTERS MEDICAL FACILITY! EBOLA!!!! about 10 times a day. People are pulling kids out of school. I've seen a few talk about just quitting their jobs to avoid going out in public. One of my sisters is a nurse at a small clinic. She had a woman come in with two little kids this weekend, walk up to the front desk, and loudly announce that the kids needed to be seen immediately because they had Ebola and meningitis. People literally got up and ran out of the waiting room.

On a side note, our boss has been on vacation in Dallas for a week. Today is her first morning back, and when someone mentioned where she had gone, there were more than a couple worried murmurs.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Lets see now, 40 miles from the hospital where "2" ebola cases have now been confirmed, live in an area where all the DFW pukes move to because it's quiet and peaceful, 2 household members work with "customers" that have been who knows where, a neighbor who just returned from West Africa and no cases of Enterovirus 68 are known of.

Nope, no need to worry here about Ebola but I guess we should panic about the Enterovirus 68.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

valannb22 said:


> LOTS of local people panicking. Our news stations insist on reporting ZOMG!!! PERSON WITH DIARRHEA AND A FEVER ENTERS MEDICAL FACILITY! EBOLA!!!! about 10 times a day. People are pulling kids out of school. I've seen a few talk about just quitting their jobs to avoid going out in public. One of my sisters is a nurse at a small clinic. She had a woman come in with two little kids this weekend, walk up to the front desk, and loudly announce that the kids needed to be seen immediately because they had Ebola and meningitis. People literally got up and ran out of the waiting room.
> 
> On a side note, our boss has been on vacation in Dallas for a week. Today is her first morning back, and when someone mentioned where she had gone, there were more than a couple worried murmurs.


Well, that does sound like a bit of a panic. I admit I have done some thinking about work, etc., but more on the level of what would be a sufficiently bad situation to get my family to self isolate. It's a planning exercise not an action I am going to take imminently.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

valannb22 said:


> LOTS of local people panicking. Our news stations insist on reporting ZOMG!!! PERSON WITH DIARRHEA AND A FEVER ENTERS MEDICAL FACILITY! EBOLA!!!! about 10 times a day. People are pulling kids out of school. I've seen a few talk about just quitting their jobs to avoid going out in public. One of my sisters is a nurse at a small clinic. She had a woman come in with two little kids this weekend, walk up to the front desk, and loudly announce that the kids needed to be seen immediately because they had Ebola and meningitis. People literally got up and ran out of the waiting room. ...


Now I know how to get the people waiting ahead of me to clear out so I can get to the front of the line!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Now I know how to get the people waiting ahead of me to clear out so I can get to the front of the line!


I understand a few people have made comments about having ebola and the results were not pretty. I think that would have the same result as walking into a crowded room and yelling fire.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> I understand a few people have made comments about having ebola and the results were not pretty. I think that would have the same result as walking into a crowded room and yelling fire.


It was meant to be tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

mosquitomountainman said:


> It was meant to be tongue-in-cheek.


That's the way I took it. Why not edit the post and give it an emoticon?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Geek999 said:


> That's the way I took it. Why not edit the post and give it an emoticon?


I thought I had when I posted it but in the final post it was not there. On the edit function I don't have access to most of the emoticons due to a quirk in my computer. Every time I try to access an emoticon from the edit page the program shuts down and I have to bring everything back up again.

I'd welcome some ideas on what the problem might be! Keep it simple though. I'm not real computer savvy!

I'm also having to refresh pages often (only from this site) to get the entire page to come up. Don't know what the problem is there either. :gaah:


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

jebrown said:


> I am surprised about every thing going on here about Ebola.
> So many are panicking. I am not downplaying the seriousness of Ebola.
> Only one person has died and only hand full might be infected.
> Yet with all of this concern over whether or not to continue going to work, sending your kids to school. Buying additional equipment.
> ...


Well, you're wrong. Some news programs do have reports on the current problem with Enterovirus 68. Also I don't see many people panicking on this forum about Ebola. I think a lot of people are more worried about Ebola than Enterovirus 68 because of the potential impact an Ebola Pandemic could have on the world. Probably most of the sheeple in the world aren't in panic mode either. Only those people with half a brain are getting concerned, and yes, some are probably panicking.

I live very near Dallas, and I am not in panic mode, nor will I ever will be in panic mode. Whatever happens is going to happen.

Another huge medical issue is the emerging "super-bugs", antibiotic resistant diseases, one of which is Tuberculosis.

I also do not get the point of your post?  Do you need a pat on the back for thinking about the "kids" because you don't think anyone else is? I'm sure all the kids with Enterovirus 68 are getting the proper medical care. Shake yourself out of normalcy bias. Bad things are going to happen. How bad? Only God knows for sure, and he's not telling.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

notyermomma said:


> ...I am reversing my position from yesterday and urging everyone to lose their sh#t forthwith. I myself will spend the rest of the day under my bed, stroking my AK and muttering incoherently.


There is something very wrong with you! You should be stroking an AR.....


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

lazydaisy67 said:


> I think it's important to note that the enterovirus 68 has been around for a very long time. The reason it is effecting children so severely seems to be a mystery to "the experts". My personal opinion is that we have created a nation full of weak immune systems through various means and our children are and will continue to pay the price for that by becoming VERY ill, and possibly die from things that they could have handled previously.


When we were young shoes were for church, school, visiting, going to a store or the movies, and going past the neighborhood. We played out in the rain , made mud pies, dug up stuff and buried stuff.

We were outside from sunrise to sunset and sometimes even later. The mothers sent their kids over to any house where there was chicken pox, measles, or mumps if her kids had not yet had them. We had lots of cuts and scrapes that _maybe_ got a bit of water splashed on them - I don't ever remember using antibiotic ointment as a kid. The few times I got a bad cold I took _the purple medicine_ (to this day I think anything purple is therapeutic!) Otherwise, medicine was for "sick people" and in my house you had to be on your deathbed to be considered sick - and that was the only time outside Saturday morning cartoons you got to watch TV.

We've created the weakened immune systems by keeping the children inside where they're "safe", taking them to the doctor whenever they have the least little thing, and limiting their exposure to anything that might get them sick. It's not just the children, I know adults who run to the doctor every time they think they have something.

Unfortunately, sometimes the reason behind all the pampering is so the child would not get sick which would keep us from going to work. That statement is not meant to cast aspersions - it's simply a statement about the realities of life we face ever day. There just doesn't seem to be a good answer to building up natural immunities these days because there are so many things to keep in balance (e.g. home, work, school, play) and sometimes it's like walking a tightrope.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Country Living said:


> The few times I got a bad cold I took _the purple medicine_ (to this day I think anything purple is therapeutic!) Otherwise, medicine was for "sick people" and in my house you had to be on your deathbed to be considered sick - and that was the only time outside Saturday morning cartoons you got to watch TV.


We got a tablespoon of castor oil. Headache? Castor oil. Stomach ache? Castor oil. Big toe hurt? You get the picture.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

Am I topping off preps? You damn right. And the preps I'm buying will be used and/or are necessary for us (like the pulse oximeter that I had wanted because of my asthma). I think it is prudent to be prepared to SIP given that Ebola has a 50-90% kill rate. The CDC says of enterovirus D68 that "From mid-August to October 10, 2014, CDC or state public health laboratories have confirmed a total of 691 people in 46 states and the District of Columbia." Of those, two children have unfortunately died (some others had the virus detected but not known if the virus played a part). That kill rate is 0.2%. Do you see the difference?



Country Living said:


> When we were young shoes were for church, school, visiting, going to a store or the movies, and going past the neighborhood. We played out in the rain , made mud pies, dug up stuff and buried stuff...We've created the weakened immune systems by keeping the children inside where they're "safe"


Boy howdy are you right about how we lived as kids (well, some of us have never grown up I guess). :laugh: I don't have kids so I can't comment about them but I know enough to even give my baby chicks (currently in my spare bathtub) some dirt so that they get exposed to bugs at a young age. Many chicks die when suddenly exposed to dirt at around 8 weeks of age but mine always do fine because of this early introduction to "bad" bugs.



tsrwivey said:


> We got a tablespoon of castor oil. Headache? Castor oil. Stomach ache? Castor oil. Big toe hurt? You get the picture.


Going to the doctor as a kid??? The only time I remember was when I got really sick and Mom did take me to the doctor - and I then had to go back a few days later when I had the first (of dozens) episode of anaphylaxis. I fell off a horse once and was unconscious for a few minutes. Did my parents take me to the doctor? Nope. I got conked in the head another time and it was horribly painful for 6 months until my parents took me to the doctor. Diagnosis? Concussion. I was on a saucer going down a bumpy hill and came down hard on my tailbone. God awful pain. Doctor? Nope. Many years later my chiropractor asked me how I broke my tailbone.  It was only the major things that were tended to yet I made it through those times.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> It was meant to be tongue-in-cheek.


Yes, it was. Just saying.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Tucker said:


> I was on a saucer going down a bumpy hill and came down hard on my tailbone. God awful pain. Doctor? Nope. Many years later my chiropractor asked me how I broke my tailbone.  It was only the major things that were tended to yet I made it through those times.


I broke my tailbone jumping out of a tree and landing on a fence. Well... I was pretending I was on a cliff and was jumping down to get on my horse. Roy Rogers did it all the time!!!!!


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

....ahhhhhh!!!!

I OVERCOOKED MY PORK CHOPS!!

..ohh...

...ok im never doing shake n bake again...sheesh...

...ooh...btw, Im grateful for the info shares on here on whatever subject regardless if I agree or not..I feel _WE_ can keep _eachother_ better informed way better than the mainstream media can..sharing info isnt panic..it's gaining infor or new perspectives...welcome back btw..


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

When I was a kid you only went to a doctor if had a broken bone, were bleeding to death, or otherwise though to be dying. We too, shed the shoes as soon as it was warm enough, drank water from the creeks and rivers and ate grapes, berries and other edibles as soon as they appeared in the fields.

The family "wisdom" was that doctors were where "sick" people went, stay away from them and you wouldn't get sick.

There seems to be some logic in that now a day.


Tucker said:


> Going to the doctor as a kid??? The only time I remember was when I got really sick and Mom did take me to the doctor - and I then had to go back a few days later when I had the first (of dozens) episode of anaphylaxis. I fell off a horse once and was unconscious for a few minutes. Did my parents take me to the doctor? Nope. I got conked in the head another time and it was horribly painful for 6 months until my parents took me to the doctor. Diagnosis? Concussion. I was on a saucer going down a bumpy hill and came down hard on my tailbone. God awful pain. Doctor? Nope. Many years later my chiropractor asked me how I broke my tailbone.  It was only the major things that were tended to yet I made it through those times.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

Country Living said:


> I broke my tailbone jumping out of a tree and landing on a fence. Well... I was pretending I was on a cliff and was jumping down to get on my horse. Roy Rogers did it all the time!!!!!


I used to walk on the top rung of our barnyard fence - until I slipped one time and straddled it. Not sure if it matters but I'm a girl. 

Did I go to the doctor? No.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Tucker said:


> I used to walk on the top rung of our barnyard fence - until I slipped one time and straddled it. Not sure if it matters but I'm a girl.
> 
> Did I go to the doctor? No.


Did that at 9 years old. It hurt and I was no longer a virgin according to the docs.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

My intention on this thread was to bring attention to the EnteroVirus 68.
Not to diminish any activity on preparing for Ebola.
My friend's seven grandkids are protected. We have seen to that.
I agree that as a society we have created a antibiotic resistant problem.
Yes kids today are overprotected when it comes to letting kids be kids.
Many memories of playing out side in the rain as a kid 
We didn't run to the doctor either any time we sneezed or coughed
My friend's four year old grandson came over to help me water my vegetables growing in f gallon buckets on my front porch. He stayed awhile and had the time of his life playing in a mud puddle. When this mother found out she had a conniption fit. His grand mother took him into the shower after telling the kids mother to calm down and shut up.
Next time he came over he had another grand ol' time playing in the mud puddle. His mom this time said nothing.
I am a firm believer in being prepared for both Ebola and EnteroVirus 68.
I also believe in having what you need ahead of time instead of trying to buy stuff at the store the last minute.
*THE BETTER PREPARED YOU ARE AHEAD OF TIME THE BETTER YOU WILL MAKE IT THROUGH THE DISASTER/EMERGENCY*


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

jebrown said:


> My intention on this thread was to bring attention to the EnteroVirus 68.
> Not to diminish any activity on preparing for Ebola.
> My friend's seven grandkids are protected. We have seen to that.
> I agree that as a society we have created a antibiotic resistant problem.
> ...


*

Pick the virus of your choice and prepare for that, if your happy I'm happy. I have chosen ebola as my prepping goal. It is not that ebola is more likely but if I can deal with ebola then I can deal with any lesser disease. If you don't think that enterovirus is a lesser disease then remember this, ebola is a biolevel 4 disease.

I have no illusions that my preps will allow me to operate a level 4 hospital but more likely daily operations should be covered.*


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

No kidding. Obviously Ebola can and does kill children as well, but the fact that Entero virus 68 seems to be specifically targeting children is interesting to me. I'm going to give my opinion on this at the risk of being called a moron, but I think we've vaxed our kids too much and have rendered their immune systems completely incapable of fighting almost everything. I have read that 100% of the Entero cases are in fully vaccinated kids. I'm not prepared to take that as the gospel truth, but you'd think if even ONE of those kids was unvaccinated the media would be ALL OVER that story. At any rate, it certainly is of concern. I count myself to be very fortunate that none of my children have any health issues to worry about and frankly, I am relatively confident that their lives would not be threatened by Entero. Ebola on the other hand...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I think what bothers me the most about this thread is the title, "Mindless Panic." Maybe there is mindless panic. I am personally not seeing it or hearing it. I think the real panic is yet to come!

I actually wish there was more concern about what is going on in leadership at several levels.


----------



## Badley (Aug 18, 2014)

Agree that the real "panic" is yet to come. Keeping our head down, filling in weak spots and adjusting plans in light of Ebola. 
Instead of too much panic, what I see is too much complacency given the facts and circumstances that we know about. Much less what the general public does not know.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Unfortunately it is the lack of a cohesive plan being implemented to contain this outbreak that will cause the panic.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Planning fire escape routes for my family from our house and role playing what to do in case of fire is not mindless panic. It does not mean that we are paranoid about a house fire. It is preparedness.

Putting a winter kit in my car (including things such as blankets and food, etc.) and paying attention to the weather before heading into the mountains is not mindless panic. It does not mean that I'm paranoid about my car breaking down or getting stranded in a blizzard. It is preparedness.

And purchasing supplies and deciding on a plan to deal with a variety of possible outcomes concerning Ebola is not mindless panic. It does not mean a person is paranoid. It is preparedness.

If only more people were prepared - on so many levels. 

To the OP: the folks on this site are preparing for a variety of things for a variety of reasons. Not everyone is preparing for the same thing. That is okay. You raise excellent points about the need to prepare for EnteroVirus. Why not just start a thread stating the positive reasons to prepare for that, rather than being critical of those preparing for Ebola? That would seem to be much more effective. You would also be likely to find that quite a lot of folks on this site already have preparations in place for EnteroVirus.


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Fear*

Fear can be be a healthy thing if it gets you off your butt and makes youtake a step in the right direction, Lets say that someone whom has done nothing to prep gets scared of the whole Ebola thing and starts to prep it's a step in the right direction, the only real defense is self Quarantine that is food, protective clothing and meds with no contact with any outside contact for say six to eight weeks if a person were to prep for that then they have something that they didn't have before that's a positive.


----------

